# Wooden ribbon boxes



## KenB259 (Nov 24, 2018)

I’ve been wanting
 to try one of these for awhile. I finally got some time. They turned out pretty nice and I learned a thing or two along the way.  Both boxes are maple, one has a cherry bow and ribbon, the other one is Purple Heart and white ash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 24, 2018)

KenB259 said:


> I’ve been wantingView attachment 182309View attachment 182310 to try one of these for awhile. I finally got some time. They turned out pretty nice and I learned a thing or two along the way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



Beautiful!!! They came out very well. There is a learning curve to them. I too have been wanting to try a few of these. If I dabble I may be calling on you for advice.  Thanks for showing.

Quick question, did you scroll the ribbons or use a bandsaw??


----------



## KenB259 (Nov 24, 2018)

Scroll saw for the internal and bandsaw for the outside profile and then final shaping with a spindle sander and a disc sander. I could have used my scroll saw for it all, but I’m better with a bandsaw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 24, 2018)

How did you make the bows? Steam bending? Could we have a tutorial on it? Thanks for sharing those beautiful boxes.


----------



## Terredax (Nov 24, 2018)

Woodchipper said:


> How did you make the bows? Steam bending? Could we have a tutorial on it? Thanks for sharing those beautiful boxes.



They are laminated and cut on edge. A teardrop shape with the center cut out.


----------



## LouCee (Nov 24, 2018)

Very nice work Ken, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 24, 2018)

Quite nice


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 24, 2018)

Those are great looking.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 24, 2018)

KenB259 said:


> Scroll saw for the internal and bandsaw for the outside profile and then final shaping with a spindle sander and a disc sander. I could have used my scroll saw for it all, but I’m better with a bandsaw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app




Thanks. Being I am a scroller I would go all scrollsaw. That is a nice combination with the purple heart. Should look great too.


----------



## bsshog40 (Nov 25, 2018)

Those are very nice!


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 25, 2018)

I would have never thought of the pieces. Ingenious!
Edit: How did you manage to glue the thin pieces together? Glue used?
Edit2: I see that they have some thickness to them- glue and lightly clamp or tape to hold?


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 25, 2018)

Another post- the wife loved the boxes and the ribbons! She asked how you did the ribbons. Showed here the pieces for the ribbons and she thought that was a good idea.


----------



## KenB259 (Nov 25, 2018)

Woodchipper said:


> I would have never thought of the pieces. Ingenious!
> Edit: How did you manage to glue the thin pieces together? Glue used?
> Edit2: I see that they have some thickness to them- glue and lightly clamp or tape to hold?





Gluing is simple, just 3 pieces, each 1/4 inch. Glued and clamped, so they are 3/4 inch thick when done. Stick a pattern on it and cut them out.  If your careful, you can get all the parts from a 2 1/2 by 10 inch piece, of course, it’s three that size and then laminated together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (Nov 25, 2018)

Beautiful artistry Ken.  You've given lots of hints and reasons for us to play; thanks!


----------



## Herb G (Nov 26, 2018)

Those are _*AMAZING*_.
Thanks for sharing those with us.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 26, 2018)

Terredax said:


> Woodchipper said:
> 
> 
> > How did you make the bows? Steam bending? Could we have a tutorial on it? Thanks for sharing those beautiful boxes.
> ...



I'm hungry and those look like bacon so much that I'm salivating!:eat:

Thanks for the how-to, I would never have figured how they were done. Not planning to ever do something similar, just knowing how to do it is fun.


----------



## kruzzer (Nov 26, 2018)

wow great work on those..


----------



## KenB259 (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for the kind comments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## KLJ (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks for sharing I would have never thought of this. The picture is great tutorial. Very nice work!


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 27, 2018)

Ken, were these cut out on a scroll saw? I'm thinking they were.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 27, 2018)

Woodchipper said:


> Ken, were these cut out on a scroll saw? I'm thinking they were.



Check post #2 and #3 here.


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 27, 2018)

Oh, yes, how did I miss that? Senior moment? Occurring more frequently these days. Got to try that ribbon. SWMBO liked it so that is a direct order from headquarters.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 27, 2018)

Woodchipper said:


> Oh, yes, how did I miss that? Senior moment? Occurring more frequently these days. Got to try that ribbon. SWMBO liked it so that is a direct order from headquarters.



There are books on this and can not remember now the author of the book but I am sure a quick google will get you there. I too have those moments.


----------



## KenB259 (Nov 27, 2018)

Woodchipper said:


> Ken, were these cut out on a scroll saw? I'm thinking they were.





Combination of drill press scroll saw and bandsaw. I hog out what I can with a Forster  bit , then move it to my scroll saw to finish the internal cutouts. I then cut the outside with a bandsaw, but I could cut the entire bow on a scroll saw , I just prefer the bandsaw. From there the shapes are refined on a disc sander and spindle sander. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks, Ken. Got a lot of wood that could make a decent box. Will give it a try.
John T., what moments????


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 27, 2018)

Woodchipper said:


> Thanks, Ken. Got a lot of wood that could make a decent box. Will give it a try.
> John T., what moments????



What were we talking about???


----------



## SteveJ (Nov 28, 2018)

These are on my to do list as well.  Thanks for showing them!


----------



## KenB259 (Nov 28, 2018)

Woodchipper said:


> Thanks, Ken. Got a lot of wood that could make a decent box. Will give it a try.
> John T., what moments????





Looking forward to seeing your results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mmayo (Nov 29, 2018)

Fantastic work


----------

